# PSC Mod/Hack Thread?



## OfficialFBomb (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone know where the guide and update thread is? Basically every system has a thread or site but I can't find the one for the PSC.. There's only videos with old info, no hardware or software mods or upcoming features without following the Modder Twitter..


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

https://modmyclassic.com/bleemsync/

https://www.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/


----------



## OfficialFBomb (Mar 31, 2019)

Ahh mod my classic that's why I couldn't find it. The nes/ snes was totally different lol I appreciate it bud. I did know about the reddit thread but it's reddit and mostly trash lol


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

OfficialFBomb said:


> Ahh mod my classic that's why I couldn't find it. The nes/ snes was totally different lol I appreciate it bud. I did know about the reddit thread but it's reddit and mostly trash lol


Yep, but it seems to be the place where all the releases and news gets posted so worth checking now and again.


----------



## VGA (Apr 11, 2019)

OfficialFBomb said:


> Ahh mod my classic that's why I couldn't find it. The nes/ snes was totally different lol I appreciate it bud. I did know about the reddit thread but it's reddit and mostly trash lol


That subreddit is very useful, I often help people, too, gave it a try if you have a question.


----------

